# Ask a vet.. online



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sammy ate some the contents of a small tube of Polysporin this morning and looking for answers stumbled across this site
this one applies to us...http://www.justanswer.com/dog-health/1s0ba-dog-ate-half-tube-polysporin-thrown-multi.html

here is how it works.
http://ww2.justanswer.com/how-justanswer-works works with more than just vets...


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I love that site! We have done this a couple of times with Ruby. They've always given great advice and provided peace of mind.


----------

